# Just Curious: Master de Alphaville Bohemia



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

I've seen some videos, missed seeing him last year in person (he apparently trialed the _other_ day of the trial I was at that he competed in last year), and I know some of you have dogs down from him or have some experience with him. I'm more or less just curious what he's like in person, both working, and just in general, and what he throws in his offspring. Mainly, I've just heard good things about him, his videos (and scores) look pretty nice. Just curious to find out more.

-Cheers


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Have you tried to ask his owner at all yet


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> Have you tried to ask his owner at all yet


Can it really be that easy? :-o

Honestly, I don't know who owns him or much about him other than his scores, him being Czech, his reputation for being a bit of a crazy/reckless jumper and apparently throwing that in his offspring, that he was sold not too long ago, and that he looks nice in some YouTube videos. I just asked here since I'm aware there are people who post here who seem to think highly of him and some have either bred dogs to him or gotten dogs down from him.

I suppose your approach would be a bit more direct. I'm not sure who owns him though, or if they'd welcome a random email from a total stranger just asking about him.

-Cheers


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

As Joby suggested contact Benny.

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f44/master-de-alphaville-bohemia-4sale-13257/

A couple of friends did some helper work for Benny when he first got Master. They really liked him. Benny also had a Dutchie that was a banger as well. A friend in Europe told me Master had several breedings lined up from well know European kennels before he was sold to the US, they were not happy about Master leaving Europe.

Master competing still at a high level even at 8 now.


----------



## Tim Connell (Apr 17, 2010)

Konnie Hein's dog "Juice" is a great example of Master progeny.


----------



## Jhun Brioso (Dec 28, 2009)

Tim Connell said:


> Konnie Hein's dog "Juice" is a great example of Master progeny.


Yes i agree with it & also Debbie Skinner's D'Only.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Jhun Brioso said:


> Yes i agree with it & also Debbie Skinner's D'Only.


 
I Tried to use Master....but Debbie hogged him!!!! D'only was what made me interested. But just to give Saida some credit. You could breed a beagle to that female and get Monster protection dogs.


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

I don't know why, but I thought I heard that Les Flores had Master - this was a year or two ago I think?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Meng Xiong said:


> I don't know why, but I thought I heard that Les Flores had Master - this was a year or two ago I think?



Phil Holcher (sp) trialed Master for a while. I saw him at the DVG Nationals in Denver a couple of years ago (very impressive performance) I never heard of Les Flores trialing him


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

I can't remember exactly what the situation was. i was in contact with Les several years ago and I can't remember if he said he bought the dog or had the dog on a temporary basis, but there was a breeding that took place. But anyway... nice dog!


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

Perhaps for a breeding. Benny has handled Master for the past several years, 2011 DVG, 2011 AWMA. 2011 and 2012 FMBB


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Tim Connell said:


> Konnie Hein's dog "Juice" is a great example of Master progeny.





Jhun Brioso said:


> Yes i agree with it & also Debbie Skinner's D'Only.


FWIW, it's what I've read about Juice that first got me interested in Master, and D'Only is interesting to me because I liked Bogan and Breeze a lot from des Ombres Valeureux. I've read more about Juice than D'Only.



James Downey said:


> I Tried to use Master....but Debbie hogged him!!!! D'only was what made me interested. But just to give Saida some credit. You could breed a beagle to that female and get Monster protection dogs.


Yeah, the dam definitely contributes. I'd love to see/read more about D'Only.

You can keep your Beagle x Malinois cross. Although I've always wondered if I bred my American Bulldog to a Shih Tzu if it would turn out total Bullshiht, but I digress. 

Seriously though, I'd love at some point to see D'Only, Juice, or one of the Juice offspring in person just to see what they are like, and for that matter to see how much of a difference a dog from Master and Saida turned out than Juice or what Konnie's breeding at LaForge. They all certainly sound intriguing and you read a lot of good from both programs.

-Cheers


----------



## Virginia Rulli (Jan 26, 2009)

David Ruby said:


> Seriously though, I'd love at some point to see D'Only, Juice, or one of the Juice offspring in person just to see what they are like, and for that matter to see how much of a difference a dog from Master and Saida turned out than Juice or what Konnie's breeding at LaForge. They all certainly sound intriguing and you read a lot of good from both programs.
> 
> -Cheers


David,

Well if you're ever in Minnesota for a ringsport trial, (or maybe at another Leerburg event) you can see for yourself! I'm loving my D'Only puppy. He's still quite young but shows much potential for the sport.

Virginia


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Virginia Rulli said:


> David,
> 
> Well if you're ever in Minnesota for a ringsport trial, (or maybe at another Leerburg event) you can see for yourself! I'm loving my D'Only puppy. He's still quite young but shows much potential for the sport.
> 
> Virginia


Hey Virginia,

That would be awesome! I'm going to try to get up to the Mondio trial held this September at Rogue. We'll see what's going on, however I'm hopeful. I'd love to check him out if the opportunity presents itself. I didn't know any of Debbie's dogs were regional! Regardless, best of luck with him.

-Cheers


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

hey David, was jsut asking ya, not trying to say you shouldnt ask others as well


----------



## Virginia Rulli (Jan 26, 2009)

David,

That would be great if you could come up for the Fall trial at RR! Stay tuned...

Also thanks for the well wishes and the research is fun–I know 

Virginia


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> hey David, was jsut asking ya, not trying to say you shouldnt ask others as well


Let my just grab a tissue and dry the tears from my eyes . . . 

No problem. Honestly, I thought he had been sold and was whereabouts unknown. I just know a few people here had either mentioned him as a really nice dog, or obviously Konnie K. and Debbie S. having dogs from him or having bred dogs to him. It never actually occurred to me I could, y'know, find out who owned him (or that Benny still owned him, who I've only read about and never met), and just inquire directly.

At least it looks like we got a reasonably constructive thread out of it!

-Cheers


----------



## eric squires (Oct 16, 2008)

My experience with him is that he is a stable clearheaded even tempered dog. Some of that may be training. I now own the banger Dutchie(Timo) that Benny was kind enough to part with. Phil trained him as well. I have worked a D'Only son as well. He was super stable with great drive. A very large dog.


----------



## Britney Pelletier (Mar 5, 2009)

I have a Master daughter and she is a phenomenal little dog.. keeps up with the boys without issue!


----------



## Ryan Venables (Sep 15, 2010)

Meng Xiong said:


> I don't know why, but I thought I heard that Les Flores had Master - this was a year or two ago I think?


Les had Kukay's Ariba. That was his only Mal- and the dam of my pup and kept a male as well He has Dutchies now


----------



## Ryan Venables (Sep 15, 2010)

I believe that Geoff Empey's dog Phin is a Juice son... The Dam is his female (CRA FR2 champ, NARa FR 2 runner up 2011). If Phin is a Juice son... That dog is FULL of piss and vinegar! Funny sounding, but a great Ring dog 



David Ruby said:


> FWIW, it's what I've read about Juice that first got me interested in Master, and D'Only is interesting to me because I liked Bogan and Breeze a lot from des Ombres Valeureux. I've read more about Juice than D'Only.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Ryan Venables said:


> I believe that Geoff Empey's dog Phin is a Juice son... The Dam is his female (CRA FR2 champ, NARa FR 2 runner up 2011). If Phin is a Juice son... That dog is FULL of piss and vinegar! Funny sounding, but a great Ring dog


Yup he is on all accounts. I really like this dog he is a lot of fun. He has amazing natural hunt drive and very social and environmentally stable too.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Geoff Empey said:


> Yup he is on all accounts. I really like this dog he is a lot of fun. He has amazing natural hunt drive and very social and environmentally stable too.


WTF Geoff
You have a cute little blond decoyette and your dog looks like he's trying to scare her away? ;-)


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> WTF Geoff
> You have a cute little blond decoyette and your dog looks like he's trying to scare her away? ;-)


NOT TRUE!! He is just trying to lure her in!! Can't you see the clicker? It's all positive reinforcement.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Geoff Empey said:


> NOT TRUE!! He is just trying to lure her in!! Can't you see the clicker? It's all positive reinforcement.



Are you trying to tell me that clicking Malinois teeth is a marker? 
If she follows you home do you get to keep her?


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

THAT is an awesome picture loved it!!!

And this sounds like one hell of a good line of mals if i was into them id want one


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> WTF Geoff
> You have a cute little blond *decoyette* and your dog looks like he's trying to scare her away? ;-)


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Jhun Brioso (Dec 28, 2009)

James Downey said:


> I Tried to use Master....but Debbie hogged him!!!! D'only was what made me interested. But just to give Saida some credit. You could breed a beagle to that female and get Monster protection dogs.


Hey James.. i'd agree with what you've said about Saida ( Zodt daughter ) . She's a very nice female in my opinion.


----------



## Ryan Venables (Sep 15, 2010)

Thomas Barriano said:


> WTF Geoff
> You have a cute little blond decoyette and your dog looks like he's trying to scare her away? ;-)


Phin *almost* looks normal in this pic . This is a dog to watch... He has everything that his parents have, is the reckless abandonment that will (lemme be bold for a sec) make him a future CRA FR3 champion. Keep your eyes in him... Geoff and his team are gonna make this dog shine!! He's crazy, but the good kind of crazy!


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Ryan Venables said:


> Phin *almost* looks normal in this pic . This is a dog to watch... He has everything that his parents have, is the reckless abandonment that will (lemme be bold for a sec) make him a future CRA FR3 champion. Keep your eyes in him... Geoff and his team are gonna make this dog shine!! He's crazy, but the good kind of crazy!


Thanks for the kind words Ryan. Like any dog he does have issues that we struggle with, so I wouldn't count any chickens before they hatch. He is a bit crazy in his engagement for sure. Like your self with Mako, (for different reasons) it is a fine line from having control to losing it, this dog pushes the handler envelope and training decoy's buttons from every where. His bite work is pretty spectacular as he has had good technique and foundation from the beginning. He likes the fight, sharp on escapes, and loves to bite until he feels the bone and hit decoys hard. Sometimes that overpowers all with him. This is the stuff we struggle with on a daily basis. I find it fun and a challenge, but I think uninitiated handlers and decoys would have a rough time with him. I am very lucky to have the training team I have, and so is the dog. We just keep putting one foot in front of the other and we will see where Phineous' journey takes us.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

I made a mistake when I said, "debbie hogged master"..., It was not Master whom Stud service was not available....it was her Male D'only. Sorry Debbie.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

James Downey said:


> I Tried to use Master....but Debbie hogged him!!!! D'only was what made me interested. But just to give Saida some credit. You could breed a beagle to that female and get Monster protection dogs.


That's funny! It's sure Saida could produce.

I bred Saida (Zodt daughter) to Master 2x. 1st with the cooled semen A.I. which Fedex delivered to wrong address so lost for a day.. Got the one live pup - D'Only. So expensive of a breeding I couldn't afford to sell the pup so I have him still :lol:

Next time, I flew to Florida and there was only a 3 day window that Master was available as he was headed to a trial. Paid over $750 with the dog flying with me for a direct flight last minute..got 6 pups. But, then after a vet visit for D'Only (cut on side)..brought back parvo..3 lived out of 6. Really lucky me..

Shipped Cadence (Bexter x Saida) to NY some months back..A.I. breeding everything tested good. No puppies. No one's fault..shit happens with shipping and A.I.s, etc.

D'Only is at stud. I went and put semem at Dr. Butchko's office in Riverside and I can ship frozen semen. I won't run to the airports to pick up females and board and breed them as I'm 3 hours roundtrip from any airport...and about 4+ hours roundtrip from LAX. If someone wants to bring their female here (after testing free of diseas and testing prog. ready) sure...as long as it's a good female. good is defined by me..sorry..
http://www.pawsnclaws.us/D'Only_ped.htm


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

James Downey said:


> I made a mistake when I said, "debbie hogged master"..., It was not Master whom Stud service was not available....it was her Male D'only. Sorry Debbie.


D'Only is available..wasn't when he was young and I was using him on my females to see what he could produce. He's been available all this year. http://www.pawsnclaws.us/D'Only_ped.htm


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

James Downey said:


> I Tried to use Master....but Debbie hogged him!!!! D'only was what made me interested. But just to give Saida some credit. You could breed a beagle to that female and get Monster protection dogs.


James, here is my email to you from Nov 2010. Where I didn't say "no" for you to breed to D'Only..I was discussing the amount of Elgos and my opinion of putting him with your female was that it's not a good match. *** Hey, you are getting old...los'n it.. All the dogs names blurring together on you?? *** 
November 15, 2010 Debbie Skinner
_Ok. No not worried then. Just wanted to be sure that she is stable and confident as that's the best way to get good pups imo. Be prepared for too much white with that much Elgos. I don't know what else to worry specifically about except HD when doubling on Stoned and Turc in the ped too with the Dys-B hips. Have you and Danny asked around in Europe? Ask Johan (Duvetorre)? Also be ready to cull anything weird because it is tight on those dogs. That's what I can think of right off._


----------

